# [HPLIP] Nie dziala skaner

## Belliash

Witam,

Posiadam drukarke Hp PhotoSmart C5280 (all-in-one). Drukarke zainstalowalem poprzez CUPSa (localhost:631) i dziala - tzn drukuje. Natomiast gdy uruchomie HPLIP (ten menadzer) to wypisuje mi blad komunikacji z urzadzeniem. Jak cos drukuje to hplip to wykrywa, ale potem znowu pisze blad komunikacji z urzadzeniem.

Zintegrowany czytnik kart pameici takze dziala  :Wink: 

Natomiast jezeli chodzi o skaner, to:

1) kolourpaint daje mi komunikat ze obsluga skanera nie jest wlaczona

2) x-sane przy probie skanowania wywala blad, ze nie mozna przekazac komendy do urzadzenia

3) skanlite dziala... ale zamiast skanera uzywa zintegrowanej z laptopem kamery  :Laughing: 

jakieś pomysły?  :Neutral: 

----------

